# Help with finding somewhere to empty cassette near Hardelot Plages



## V1nny (Jul 17, 2017)

I have parked up at CU2 on the POIs for Hardelot Plage about half an hour south of Calais. I had hoped to stay 2 nights but there are no facilities to empty the toilet cassette. 

Does anyone know where I can find a public toilet nearby?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jul 17, 2017)

there are aires in nearly every village along that coast. Boulonge sur mer and Le Touquet the closest to you.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 17, 2017)

look for a church ,they very often have toilets close by. or ask at a police station , they can be very usefull and let you tip in their toilets and stop the night in their carpark. safely .


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jul 17, 2017)

V1nny said:


> I have parked up at CU2 on the POIs for Hardelot Plage about half an hour south of Calais. I had hoped to stay 2 nights but there are no facilities to empty the toilet cassette.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a public toilet nearby?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Cant understand why are you emptying cassete in public toilets in France ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 17, 2017)

rebbyvid said:


> Cant understand why are you emptying cassete in public toilets in France ?





Seconded    :wave:     there`s no need to use public toilets.


----------



## big tom (Jul 17, 2017)

rebbyvid said:


> Cant understand why are you emptying cassete in public toilets in France ?



She is wanting the loo the cassette is full.


----------



## V1nny (Jul 18, 2017)

rebbyvid said:


> Cant understand why are you emptying cassete in public toilets in France ?



Sorry if I've used the wrong terminology. This is our first time wild camping in France, I'm travelling with my wife and children, the cassette is almost full and the POI I've used doesn't have an Elsan point. I've arrived late evening and driven round the local area without finding  anywhere suitable. I was just hoping someone who has been in the area before could recommend a facility local to Hardelot Plages where I can empty the toilet cassette tomorrow instead of booking on to a site or moving to another town to find an aire with facilities.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jul 18, 2017)

This is the nearest to you .
Aire Municipal Équihen Plage
icon	Authorised motorhome service point and night stop
Équihen Plage, Pas-de-Calais [62], Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France, 62224
50.67998, 1.56808
N50° 40.799' E1° 34.085'
Approximately 396km from your current location
Site officiel de la commune d'Equihen-Plage -
Open from Jan to Dec
Tarif Parking : 5 €
Services : 3 €


----------



## V1nny (Jul 18, 2017)

rebbyvid said:


> This is the nearest to you .
> Aire Municipal Équihen Plage
> icon	Authorised motorhome service point and night stop
> Équihen Plage, Pas-de-Calais [62], Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France, 62224
> ...



Thanks. That's perfect. I will go over there now. Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## V1nny (Jul 18, 2017)

rebbyvid said:


> This is the nearest to you .
> Aire Municipal Équihen Plage
> icon	Authorised motorhome service point and night stop
> Équihen Plage, Pas-de-Calais [62], Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France, 62224
> ...



Hi Rebbyvid. Your information was spot on. Thank you. 

I've now downloaded an app on my phone from Camperstops which should mean I won't have similar problems in future. It lets you search a map and when you click on a POI you can check what facilities are available. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## walpeter (Jul 18, 2017)

V1nny said:


> Hi Rebbyvid. Your information was spot on. Thank you.
> 
> I've now downloaded an app on my phone from Camperstops which should mean I won't have similar problems in future. It lets you search a map and when you click on a POI you can check what facilities are available.
> 
> ...


----------



## V1nny (Jul 18, 2017)

walpeter said:


> V1nny said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rebbyvid. Your information was spot on. Thank you.
> ...


----------

